# Schwinn 'Classic Cycle'; (Red Phantom/Hornet) Real or Memorex?



## Jeff54 (Oct 17, 2021)

This bike is either crazy, home made mock fake or actually real and never seen.
    As some may know, I am seriously good at spotting repaints and fakes but, this has me stumped. Albeit, I usually need very good graphics and these photos are just OK. I found this by happen stance and it's bugging me all day.

 Police Auction link: https://www.propertyroom.com/l/schwinn-classic-cruiser-beach-bike/11386510

Every thing about this bike and parts screams Schwinn repop. Yet is it really?

Undoubtedly a Taiwan mig welded frame but a full on ringer for Red Phantom paint scheme.  I've seen plenty fake and poorman's paint jobs on these frames but this is not some handyman's trick rather, next level. The photo's graphics are not strong enough to see pin-stripe's detail, to be sure but looks right. Fender braces are correct for the Classic Cruiser series, before and after 2002 Schwinn BK; Doral takeover. Schwinn's 1990's-2014 fender braces are old school sizing that, as far as I know, nobody else's, aftermarket or whatever fit as tight as Schwinn. The flat area reviled is about or less than 1/2"  this area is always a good tell on all Schwinn untill late where you can not find a difference anymore.  

   I guess; if this is real then it's post 2002-2014 B/C of the paint on fenders, despite the scheme, look right for this time frame too. . The rims are correct and a Nexus, IDK, 3, 4, or 7-speed internal hub; Correct with click grip shifter verses thumb shifter .  I think that's a vinyl seat regardless, not an expert but, it looks right. Wat up wit dat  stem/goose neck? No find on any Schwinn but wonder if it's of the many Companies Doral/Pacific cycles owns in this time frame which is virtually every common USA  brand, Schwinn,  Murray, Huffy, AMC you name it, Doral/Pacific Cycle has the whole package. I've tried to find that stem to no avail. Tried to find the name on the tank and chain guard in the net; comes up empty too.  The only thing that corelates to this oddity is that, Pacific's Schwinn line of Classic cruisers did make some very interesting attractive and unusual color variations up until, around 2014. .






Check out this Chainguard. It appears to say 'Classic Cyclo' and, [Beat this]: "Made in Taiwan" That's what really gets me as, this is a serious most unique feature that I doubt, anybody would want to fake, Right in your face: 'That's right baby.'; Made in Taiwan: WTF?

I think it's real and so, preserving the photos here. 





Tank: that's some weird graphics here. Notice the font used in the word 'Classic' and the small L, it's odd and looks more like an small E. And that sticker on top bar; Is that Sale's/Information tag? Never seen that yet, I have not keep up with what newer than 2002 much. Regardless, it's in the same place where yellow warning stickers used-to be in the late 70-80's, presumably, the right spot for most any bike's stock retail label. . Does not appear to be an auction tag, maybe it identifies what the heck this bike is?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> This bike is either crazy, home made mock fake or actually real and never seen.
> As some may know, I am seriously good at spotting repaints and fakes but, this has me stumped. Albeit, I usually need very good graphics and these photos are just OK. I found this by happen stance and it's bugging me all day.
> 
> Police Auction link: https://www.propertyroom.com/l/schwinn-classic-cruiser-beach-bike/11386510
> ...




Just someone's custom job with a mix of non original parts!


----------



## flyingtaco (Oct 17, 2021)

I’m seeing “classic cycle” on the guard


----------



## phantom (Oct 17, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Just someone's custom job with a mix of non original parts!



I would agree. Just someone putting together a rider with parts they have, including a bolt on kickstand.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 17, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Just someone's custom job with a mix of non original parts!




Just noticed; A clue to the frame, Ive never seen too. Driver's left rear lower stay has a small reticular bracket welded on it
What's that for?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Just noticed; A clue to the frame, Ive never seen too. Driver's left rear lower stay has a small reticular bracket welded on it
> What's that for?



Is that the coaster brake mount?


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 17, 2021)

flyingtaco said:


> I’m seeing “classic cycle” on the guard



Yeah, I missed that as an o but, "Made in Taiwan", Can't understand any reasoning for that. I mean, otherwise, like,  a mock-up  joke?  IDK.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is that the coaster brake mount?




YES, my Champion frame had one very similar.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 17, 2021)

Sure looks like an honest China made piece to me, it's not someones attempt at some type of restoration.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 17, 2021)

the only good things I see are the tires and the rubber bumper on the springer. it is a bike for people who can't tell the difference.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 20, 2021)

After even more extensive searching for this bike with no luck but, trying to date this oddity, I am more inclined to consider that it is earlier than I thought, potentially, before 2002 Pacific Cycles takeover  or within a year or two after, up too 2004. Since Taiwan was already building these frames IDK but this might be a version for the European or Asian market that original owner brought or sent to US..

And, although paint scheme on fenders are no match for an Autocycle, the name 'Classic Cycle' does indicate that it may be Schwinn's mock version of one, an after thought or something. Maybe when they bombed in bankruptcy, , Schwinn was preparing to launch these, IDK.. A Prototype? Neverminded whether it's old school 1950's because, for the money, this bike would be a $Ka-Ching!

The tiers; they are not Schwinn black wall Typhoon but appear to be what Pacific used after the takeover, by 2004/5 on different models  although, too tough to be sure, appear to be original too.

As far as I know, we've never seen a real Phantom paint scheme on a Taiwan  welded frame before this. I have seen tons of fakes that are poorly done and or you can tell by the scheme and pin stripes, are not professional repaints, even the best fake, I can usually find fault. My eyes may be going because; I can't see any faults in the frame's paint scheme here.

And yet, most know, when the 1995 Phantoms were made, they used the original paint templets to replicate the 52 Phantom paint scheme.

Apparently, those templets or masks went to Taiwan too.

Also note:  It has a 3-speed Nexus  Revo (twist grip) shifter This bike has been in a wreck. Looks like there's some hard scratches on it. And, the shifter cover  is broken overwise it would have1, 2 and 3 imprinted.  I could only find one, in several searches. That is, accordingly, the hub kit on this is like: Shimano Nexus SG-3C41. However, I can not put a set together
 because; I can't find  the whole kit, (Hub, bell crank, cable and twist grip shifter) with this exact black vinyl Bell crank cover, but if combined with a SG-3C41 hub kit, pretty sure,  this is what it has,(below). Maybe, an exact matching hub set could be dated for a hint when this bike was made. :


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 22, 2021)

Id have it….


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 22, 2021)

I guess i missed something… was someone trying to pass it off as og?


----------



## R.Wheeler (Oct 23, 2021)

It’s got a vintage barcode on the top tube…


----------

